# Frogs frogs frogs



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Single person charter today was focused on three goals. First was to catch a fly rod LGMouth. Two nice fish to the boat and on to the second goal. Caught some nice LGMouth on a frog to complete the second goal. The third was getting a snakehead. 









The storm came in just as expected and it poured down 80% of the projected 30% chance of rain right down our necks. It rained hard for darn near an hour..Tide was way high and still coming in and LGMouth followed the water way back in the woods. Took a while to figure out the pattern but we got back on them. The frogs where so loud and everywhere tonight. We had several jump in the boat with us. It was crazy as they climbed up my leg and sat on my shoulder croaking right in my ear.. 










Two out of three goals in a trip ain't bad. 

Capt Mike


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

There is no more exciting type of fishing than frog fishing. I love that moment when you see that first swirl and time just stops for a couple seconds. I love frog blow ups.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Cap, funny you mentioned that.*

Aa couple of years back, I had the same thing happen. A frog jumped in the boat and then up on my shoulder. Thought that was neat. After a little bit, I heard "hey". Looked all around and not a soul in sight. Again, "hey old man, up here on your shoulder". Well the frog proceeds to tell me if I kiss her, she'll turn into a 20 year old blonde and stay with me the rest of my life. I reached up, got the frog off my shoulder and put her in my pocket. After about a half hour she said, you was supposed to kiss me and turn me into a beautiful blonde. I said, at my age, I'd rather have a talking frog.


----------

